# 2 weeks in



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Pimped up and all that VST stuff









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Nailed it

https://www.dropbox.com/s/updgzp8scy13uh6/20200423_082258.mp4?dl=0

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## plaksel (Apr 2, 2018)

looks awesome! I was just looking around for a naked portafilter and vst basket for my gaggia. which one did you get?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

18, the naked portafilter is Cafelet

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

70ml double wall glass and hand made drip tray are in

Just waiting on scales and Red clix, then copper main head and go faster stripes and its done

https://www.dropbox.com/s/35mh9l0fjsfdzwf/20200424_090419.mp4?dl=0
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Looking good not bad for two weeks you held on👍


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Its now nearly 3 tbh

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Jony said:


> Looking good not bad for two weeks you held on


Early days are hard arent they, spraying, channelling, putting things in the wrong way round, testing 14 baskets, 18 tamps, and realising the a needle in a cork and a simple 18g basket and simple tamp was perfect all along 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Been there myself.


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Jony said:


> Been there myself.


Haven't we all?


----------



## Longmanh (Mar 30, 2020)

Where did you get that glass cup from please? Really like that.

I'm currently about 3 weeks in to my home espresso journey and can definitely relate to the bottomless portafilter experimenting. 😆

Slowly getting there.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Longmanh said:


> Where did you get that glass cup from please? Really like that.
> I'm currently about 3 weeks in to my home espresso journey and can definitely relate to the bottomless portafilter experimenting.
> Slowly getting there.


Harts Of Stur, its a Judge double wall 75ml espresso cup

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I can't seem to check out at Harts they have some glass ones I wanted 300 ml one for my filter


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok, have sold the C40, now have a Specialita, after a brief foray into Sette 270Wi world

The Sette clearly had problems with early motors, and they moved production to another factory , and it seems even for a e he old machine Coffee Hit will replace foc. But for espresso I loved it, the grinds were very consistent and fluffy, major step up.

But it's £520, same price as a Niche so it should be good!

The Specialiata has better build quality than the Sette, feels very well made and will last, has a small footprint, same as Sette and is much much quieter.

As for coffee, I'm still settling it down, 10s gets me 17.3 to 17.5g, it's easy to purge, just 2 quick presses gets a gramme out , 2 drinks a day is under 50 quid a year in coffee, after 3 years could have bought the Niche though hmm. Depends on what you want I suppose , I want to have a new bag every two weeks straight in the hopper ( 350g fits perfectly ) and away I go.

Taste, well great so far, very consistent light grinds and easy to adjust . Will do a side by side with the Sette when I get the new motor and will sell one of them .

So far so good

Vid is only the 4th shot

https://www.dropbox.com/s/p0yfd1efuuo44ku/VID_20200618_094754.mp4?dl=0









Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Update , the portafilter holder not a great design, can't fit a funnel under using it and it's fiddly holding by hand

I'm dosing into a cup.

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Looks great mate! Hope you have more luck with this grinder👍☕


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Cheers, gonna be interesting doing a side by side with the Sette when I get it going again, an epic shootout

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe shorrock (Nov 18, 2019)

Dave double bean said:


> Cheers, gonna be interesting doing a side by side with the Sette when I get it going again, an epic shootout
> 
> Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


 You reckon yourll keep both or move it on after you have tested both


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Pretty sure I'll sell one after extensive testing , although will probably be nothing to do with taste and just the one I like owning

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Dave double bean - Not tempted to move the Sette on via eBay once up and running again?

Would be a shame and costly to sell the Eureka on only for the Sette to fail again under normal use...


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Yes thats my inclination bit will do full comparison first, the Sette is a full Wi version with shims and new motor so worth a spin

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok, I bought an IMS competition basket a while ago and never got on with it, very fussy basket.

Suddenly with the Specialiata I can get nice shots with it, thicker creamier crema than the VST and the shot more balanced.

Interesting

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Goodbye fair friend , it's been fun

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Toodle pip


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Come and visite in the Rancilio forum, estimated duration there, about 7 weeks

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

How may glasses of wine you had


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Not enough, might buy some more tat

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

The Classic on its way out?


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

BlackCatCoffee said:


> The Classic on its way out?


Yes, just can't get on with steaming, gonna try a Rancilio

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Dave double bean - Errmm not to be an Eeyore but it only has a 300ml single boiler, so still lots of heat up/cool down time and are you buying new...

 You didn't specify why you couldn't get on with it even with the Silvia wand?

Really would be tempted to get a La Pav instead (small foot print, a bit quirky but loads of steam) or small footprint E61 like the Mara if you can persuade your wife for the counter space?

Some people have had lovely looking latte art from the small Sage machines, but I don't have any experience using them myself.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Dave double bean - Errmm not to be an Eeyore but it only has a 300ml single boiler, so still lots of heat up/cool down time and are you buying new...
> You didn't specify why you couldn't get on with it even with the Silvia wand?
> Really would be tempted to get a La Pav instead (small foot print, a bit quirky but loads of steam) or small footprint E61 like the Mara if you can persuade your wife for the counter space?
> Some people have had lovely looking latte art of the small Sage machines, but I don't have any experience using them myself.


We have little counter top space, and I'm buying sh all be it not much cheaper than new

I'm experimenting, but machine must be small

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Mara-x - width x depth x height: 22cm x41cm x 35cm

Rancilio Silvia - 235 x 290 x 340 mm

Europicola - 20 x 32 x 29 cm

The Mara is narrower but a bit deeper, not much in it though.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Northern_Monkey said:


> Mara-x - width x depth x height: 22cm x41cm x 35cm
> Rancilio Silvia - 235 x 290 x 340 mm
> Europicola - 20 x 32 x 29 cm
> The Mara is narrower but a bit deeper, not much in it though.


I will probably end up with one

Sent from my HD1913 using Tapatalk


----------

